# UGBB deploying SSL encryption



## mugzy (May 21, 2015)

All,

 UGBB will be implementing SSL encryption later today for improved security.

 More info on SSL can be found here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security 

While this should be a seamless transition in the event it is not and you find anything is different or the forum is working erratically please post here so that we can fix it right away.


----------



## Iron1 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for keeping this place safe.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 21, 2015)

We're never safe with Ron around


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 21, 2015)

Cool thank you.


----------



## mugzy (May 21, 2015)

SSL implementation is complete. Is Tapatalk working fine with the SSL so far?


----------



## j2048b (May 21, 2015)

admin said:


> SSL implementation is complete. Is Tapatalk working fine with the SSL so far?



for me at least.... wont show any unread threads...


----------



## AlphaD (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Admin, as always looking out for this place most of us call home.


----------



## mugzy (May 21, 2015)

j2048b said:


> for me at least.... wont show any unread threads...



That is likely cache related and will works its self out. Can you view the forum ok with TT?


----------



## j2048b (May 21, 2015)

admin said:


> That is likely cache related and will works its self out. Can you view the forum ok with TT?



I installed the ugbb I had under my forums on tapatalk and now it works fine, so it might be a good idea to let people know they may have to delete their link to this forum under tt and then re follow the site?


----------



## deadlift666 (May 22, 2015)

My tapatalk hasn't been working all day. I'll try reloading.


----------



## deadlift666 (May 22, 2015)

Yup, unfollow, refollow and sign back in makes it all work again as far as I can tell.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 22, 2015)

I gotta throw out a thanks too, I appreciate all the extra you guys do for us


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2015)

Good on ya', Admin.


----------



## HDH (May 22, 2015)

Staying a step ahead.

H


----------



## Jada (May 22, 2015)

Thank u !!


----------



## StoliFTW (May 22, 2015)

Thanks admin


----------



## TriniJuice (May 22, 2015)

Admin helping keep mexicans across the border,
Gotta luv it......


----------

